# Pika the Non GSD



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

We lost on of my Cockateils last night.







she was a gift from my
Mom back in 2003. 
I do not know what happened!? I was sitting at my computer & all was well. When I turned my back she was laying at the bottom of her cage.







Maybe my Mom was calling on her???
My other Tiel has been extremely quiet to day. She looked lonely.
We will miss her noisy chirps in the mornings.

We were very suprised that she went too, because my other is about 14 yrs. old.
We are in shock & very sadden. 







R.I.P baby bird


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Yvette. I'm sure it was especially hard because she was from your mom. But rest assured that the two of them are reunited and little Pika will be safe and loved...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am sorry for your loss. RIP Pika.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Pika.

Yvette, I'm sorry you lost such a special, & very dear friend.

(((Yvette)))


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss(..R.I.P Pika


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so sorry Yvette. That is such a surprise I am sure. Wishing you some peace during this painful time.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

hugs very sorry to hear this, I also had a bird die suddenly about 2 years ago


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathies to you in the loss of Pika. I've lost a couple of smaller birds just like that. They hide their illness & their metabolism is fast, too. So once they do show signs of illness, it may already be too late.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of Pika's passing. RIP, sweet Pika.

Sometimes, our animals are just too good at hiding their illnesses.


----------

